# Bumper Boys



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I am looking to purchase 2 BB Derby Doubles. I don't know if this is following proper etiquette, but, where would one get the best price and service? Please PM me with some suggestions. Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

I bought my BB from them, they were very helpful.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Agree! Buy directly from them and you'll get the best service when you need to return something. They are great standing behind their products. Have always been for us anyway.
LM


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Got both my BB units from Dogs Afield, cheaper and as I recall the shipping was on them. shipping alone is substantial on the larger units. No problem with BB for service when needed.


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

*BB*

I second the motion to Bob's post...Contact Rita Summers @ dogs affield.....She will help you out, has always done me great......


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

www.lcsupply.com

You get a $20 coupon on orders over $250. I bought both of mine there. It was cheaper than BB.

Brian


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

Try Cross Creek Gun Dog Catalog. Free shipping on orders over $125 & have monthly discounts.

www.crosscreekkennel.com/catalog.htm

I've started the catalog about 3 years ago. Matt trains dogs & I (Helena) run the catalog.


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

Dave,

I just realized it was you who posted & you have already contacted me.


----------

